# ICH life cycle in new tank



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

One of my tank has ick while cycling







.

I bought a cichlid that had form ick for 4 days so far. Since then I have raised the temp to 88-90 degrees and added 1 teaspoon of salt per gallon.

I've been monitoring the fish and the white spots have all fallen off, I know the stages of ick and I waited a day and saw two new spots yesterday. So I left the tank alone and woke up this morning and its gone.

My plan was to wait for 12-14 days with the same amount of salt in the tank and temp consistent to kill any ick that may be hatching after falling off the fish.

My question is, is this the right amount of time before I can put new fishes into the tank without them being infected?

I want my tank safe again because it's almost done cycling and I want to put my other fish into the tank. I mean do I do water change like normal?

Also, one of the other fish had fin rot, and this fish doesnt. The fin rot healed with salt i guess. It seems like the other fish has not contracted the fin rot disease does this mean its safe? It's been 5 days and no signs of fin rot. I dont want my tank to have all these parasites.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

scroll down a bit 

hope this will help


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Ich parasites have difficulty reproducing at temps above 86F. At that temp, the life cycle is less than a week. You can extend the high temp + salt treatment for two weeks to be safe and then remove the salt and slowly drop the temp. Always remember to increase circulation/aeration when elevating temp.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks donh, well i made a typo, I've been putting two teaspoons of salt per 5 gallons. The temp is consistantly at 89.5 for 5 days now and the fish seems fine. There's no sign of ich except for yesterday...I'll hold out on the tank for two weeks as recommended.

Is the recommended dosage of salt right? Thanks


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

At that temp, salt is usually not necessary... In fact, your temp doesn't need to be that high. Some species of fish are intolerant of such high temps.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

one of my heater blew out. I am down to a 250watt heater for a 120 gal tank.

So the temp is definately going to drop. You said salt isnt neccessary for ich treatment at that temperature level?

I thought high temperature of 87+ just disrupts the life cycle of ich and speeds up the process so that the ich be at the vunerable stage which we can treat it. Thats when salt or medicine comes into play.

Let me know Donh, thanks!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

High temps by itself can "usually" eradicate an ich infestation because it not only speeds up its life cycle, but also prevents them from reproducing.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You'll be fine with the salt, it is quite possible to treat a tank at room temperature (if your fish will tolerate it) using only salt as medication. Just be patient and don't cut treatment early


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> You'll be fine with the salt, it is quite possible to treat a tank at room temperature (if your fish will tolerate it) using only salt as medication. Just be patient and don't cut treatment early


 thanks bro, its on its ...6 day i believe. How many days should i go?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

A few weeks should be ok. After it's fallen off your fish it isn't gone from the tank yet, but will soon hatch into it's free swimming form and be killed by the salt levels.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

few weeks? you think 2 weeks would be good enough?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> A few weeks should be ok. After it's fallen off your fish it isn't gone from the tank yet, but will soon hatch into it's free swimming form and be killed by the salt levels.


 after this you should do a waterchange.


----------

